# [UPDATED] Tempmas 2016 competition vote



## Costello (Jan 3, 2017)

To show you how voting works, let me cast my own vote here.

1. Akira (will receive 5 points)
2. Meteor7 (4 points)
3. AlanJohn (3 points)
4. TheVinAnator (2 points)
5. AaronUzumaki (1 point)

I would seriously have given points to almost everyone, it has been a tough choice.
Congratulations again everyone for making this an amazing competition!


----------



## x65943 (Jan 3, 2017)

1. x65943
2. TheVinAnator
3. BLsquared
4. Akira
5. OctogenderIcebadger

Edit: I hope you guys don't suffer from voter fatigue and make it down the whole list 
Unofficial tally of scores: http://pastebin.com/f5rxtsAk last updated JAN 6 6:22PM UTC
Graph version http://i.imgur.com/R7TQ2Mj.png


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2017)

Oh cool. 

1. VinLark
2. GhostLatte
3. TheKingy43
4. Technicmaster0
5. Retinal_FAILURE


----------



## Chary (Jan 3, 2017)

1. @x65943 
2. @TheVinAnator 
3. @frogboy 
4. @AlanJohn 
5. @Devin


----------



## Fluto (Jan 3, 2017)

1. Fluto
2. YourNerdyJoe
3. Meteor7
4. AlanJohn
5. Varon12


----------



## Zorua (Jan 3, 2017)

1. x65943
2. @AlanJohn
3. Varon12
4. Boured
5. frogboy


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Jan 3, 2017)

I feel bad voting for myself, especially knowing I probably won't win, but it is what it is. 

1. AaronUzumaki
2. Varon12
3. Devin
4. OctogenderIceBadger
5. Retinal_FAILURE


----------



## Akira (Jan 3, 2017)

1.) Akira
2.) Pecrow
3.)TheVinAnator
4.) BlueFox gui
5.) Meteor7


----------



## Justinde75 (Jan 3, 2017)

1.AaronUzumaki
2.TheVinAnator
3.Devin
4.Meteor7
5.Akira

Damn, choosing this was hard! Im so sorry, because there are sooo many amazing things the people here made. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## frogboy (Jan 3, 2017)

1. frogboy (sorry)
2. Ericzander
3. x65943
4. BlueFox gui
5. VashTS


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2017)

1. x65943
2. AlanJohn
3. BlueFox gui
4. Devin
5. TheVinAnator


----------



## Reuf (Jan 3, 2017)

1. Akira 
2. Meteor7 
3. AlanJohn  
4. TheVinAnator  
5. AaronUzumaki


----------



## VashTS (Jan 3, 2017)

1. VashTS (obligatory)
2. x65943
3. The VinAnator
4. Wii dUde
5. CitizenSnips


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 3, 2017)

1. @x65943  Really enjoyed this, great idea, professionally executed, great community feeling!
2. @Meteor7  Cracked me up! Very different but this is the sort of thing I was hoping we'd see.
3. @AlanJohn  Not sure what to make of this  but great fun!
4. @frogboy  Very funny, good acting!
5. @BLsquared  Impressive effort, you have a bright future ahead of you.


----------



## ThunderbInazuma (Jan 3, 2017)

@ThunderbInazuma :-P 
@gudenaurock 
@wiewiec 
@GamerUnity 
@GalenTheGamer


----------



## mikhaelcool7 (Jan 3, 2017)

1. @Akira 
2. @Fluto 
3. @Ericzander 
4. @Haymose 
5. @AlanJohn


----------



## LittleFlame (Jan 3, 2017)

1. @TheVinAnator
2. @Ericzander
3. @AaronUzumaki 
4. @Fluto 
5. @GhostLatte


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 3, 2017)

My votes go to:

1. x65943
2. TheVinAnator
3. Meteor7
4. AlanJohn
5. Fluto


----------



## Kingy (Jan 3, 2017)

1. TheKingy34 (:^))
2. AlanJohn
3. TheVinAnator
4. BlueFox gui
5. Fluto


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 3, 2017)

@gudenaurock
@x65943
@ElyosOfTheAbyss
@BlueFox gui
@AlanJohn


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 3, 2017)

1) x65943
2) AlanJohn
3) Devin
4) Frogboy
5) TheVinAnator


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 3, 2017)

1. @TheVinAnator

2. @x65943

3. @Devin

4. @Ericzander 

5. @BlueFox gui


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jan 3, 2017)

1. TheVinAnator
2. Akira
3. Bluefox gui
4. ElyosOfTheAbyss
5. TheKingy34


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 3, 2017)

@TheVinAnator 
@VinLark
@BlueFox gui
@Technicmaster0
@Fluto


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 3, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> 4. @CeeDee



Mine's not even in the OP. I don't think it qualifies.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 3, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> Mine's not even in the OP. I don't think it qualifies.


Oh, interesting. Welp I guess I'll quickly change that.


----------



## Lightning_Kid_21 (Jan 3, 2017)

Woo haven't been on for a while now!

1. @TheVinAnator 

2. @BlueFox gui 

3. @Devin 

4. @Ericzander 

5. @TheKingy34


----------



## Teiko (Jan 3, 2017)

1. x65943
2. TheVinAnator
3. BLsquared
4. Akira
5. OctogenderIcebadger


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jan 3, 2017)

1- @Pecrow 
2- @x65943
3- @TheVinAnator
4- @Fluto 
5- @BlueFox gui


----------



## Red9419 (Jan 3, 2017)

1. @x65943 
2. @TheVinAnator 
3. @AlanJohn 
4. @frogboy (Nice jojoke)
5. @Devin


----------



## Ericzander (Jan 3, 2017)

@Ericzander
@Pecrow
@ElyosOfTheAbyss
@OctogenderIceBadger
@Devin


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 3, 2017)

1. @GhostLatte
2. @x65943
3. @VinLark
4 @TheKingy34
5.  @CitizenSnips


----------



## Deboog (Jan 4, 2017)

1. x65943
2. BlueFox Gui
3. Ericzander
4. Wii dUde
5. AlanJohn

edit: wow people's votes are all over the place


----------



## Varon12 (Jan 4, 2017)

@Varon12
@Pecrow
@BLsquared
@Akira
@AlanJohn 
Love the Banjo Kazooie song for this @Pecrow


----------



## BLsquared (Jan 4, 2017)

1. @BlueFox gui 
2. @BLsquared 
3. @TheVinAnator 
4. @Technicmaster0 
5. @x65943

Good luck to you all, and thanks for the votes! It was much fun to make.


----------



## Pecrow (Jan 4, 2017)

Varon12 said:


> Love the Banjo Kazooie song for this @Pecrow



Thank you, I listened to dozens and dozens of different songs and when i got to that one it was perfect and catchy :-D


----------



## BLsquared (Jan 4, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> Impressive effort, you have a bright future ahead of you.


Thanks! That means a lot.


----------



## OctogenderIceBadger (Jan 4, 2017)

Pecrow said:


> 1. Pecrow
> 2. OctogenderIcebadger
> 3. x65943
> 4. VashTS
> 5. Ericzander


Wow, thanks for such a high placement. Too bad I can't vote, being a newcomer and all. Would have been fun.


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi all, it has been a long time since I posted here. I won a Tempmas prize two years ago and was unable to join last year and this year Tempmas because of stuff.
So... Although I just skipped and watch, I reviewed all videos since you guys put a considerable amount of effort for stuff.
The results are:

1. Akira
2. GamerUnity For that r/youdontsurf and montage parody
3. BlueFox gui
4. Pecrow
5. Technicmaster0 cuz Lego bias.

Notable entry:
AaronUzumaki
Ericzander
OctogenderIcebadger
BLSquared
Meteor7
Fluto
blujay for communication error.
CitizenSnips
gudenaurock for non Adblock
Haymose ayy for trailer...
Retinal_FAILURE for gavaeway .
TheVinAnator cool animation. Should have added music... Sorry watched the first video instead of the second one .
Varon12 too short...
VashTS nice cat.
x65943 thats a lot of effort that you put in...
Temarile nice news reporter.


Although I want to choose you all to win, I cannot since there's only one Switch. So let's hope GBATemp will be big enough for next Tempmas to give us all a Switch. Good luck to all contestants.

P.S. Although I'm not disappointed with the entries I feel we need more stock images and videos plus montage parodies. Need more may may dosage . Happy new year!


----------



## mario-lucis-caelum (Jan 4, 2017)

1) Akira
2) VashTS
3) Pecrow
4) TheKingy34
5) Fluto


----------



## GamerUnity (Jan 4, 2017)

1. GamerUnity
2. AlanJohn
3. TheKingy34
4.YourNerdyJoe
5. Meteor7

Tbh, there should be consolation prizes with these tons of effort made by our fellow Tempers. Like a 5$ E-shop card or another Switch, I suppose ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 4, 2017)

r5xscn said:


> TheVinAnator cool animation. Should have added music...


----------



## Flame (Jan 4, 2017)

1. @TheVinAnator
2. @GhostLatte 
3. @VinLark
4. @Devin
5. @CitizenSnips

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## signz (Jan 4, 2017)

1. AlanJohn
2. Technicmaster0
3. VashTS
4. Meteor7
5. OctogenderIcebadger


----------



## ov3rkill (Jan 4, 2017)

1. Akira 
2. Fluto
3. TheVinAnator 
4. AaronUzumaki
5. GhostLatte


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 4, 2017)

1. @x65943 
2. @BlueFox gui 
3. @AlanJohn 
4. @TheVinAnator 
5. @OctogenderIceBadger


----------



## raulpica (Jan 4, 2017)

1) x65943
2) TheVinAnator
3) Akira
4) AaronUzumaki
5) Meteor7


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jan 4, 2017)

1. GhostLatte
2. AlanJohn
3. VinLark
4. BlueFox gui
5. TheKingy34


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jan 4, 2017)

1. @GhostLatte 
2. @TheVinAnator 
3. @OctogenderIceBadger 
4. @Meteor7 
5. @Fluto


----------



## Escape (Jan 4, 2017)

r5xscn said:


> Hi all, it has been a long time since I posted here. I won a Tempmas prize two years ago and was unable to join last year and this year Tempmas because of stuff.
> So... Although I just skipped and watch, I reviewed all videos since you guys put a considerable amount of effort for stuff.



Haha, same here, it was for a Sky3DS cart wasn't it? Good times, was exactly the time I was in recovery after I was injured so had nothing better to do. 

My picks: 

1. x65943
2. AlanJohn
3. Pecrow
4. Meteor7
5. OctogenderIcebadger

Good luck.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 4, 2017)

@Boured
@AlanJohn
@VashTS
@CitizenSnips
@Devin


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 4, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> @Crystal the Glaceon
> @Vulpes Abnocto
> @DinohScene
> @VinsCool
> @Sonic Angel Knight


....? Some if not all of those users don't have a video!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 4, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> ....? Some if not all of those users don't have a video!


OOh, they need a video? .-. QQ


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 4, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> OOh, they need a video? .-. QQ


Only the people listed in the OP can be voted for!   Vote for meeeeee


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 4, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> OOh, they need a video? .-. QQ


This is a show of love that every human being should demonstrate.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 4, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> This is a show of love that every human being should demonstrate.


Sometimes even I TLDR
Post corrected when I realized my mistake


----------



## GalenTheGamer (Jan 4, 2017)

1. @GalenTheGamer 
2. @OctogenderIceBadger 
3. @TheKingy34 
4. @Ericzander 
5. @AlanJohn


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 4, 2017)

Umm did someone summon me or did i imagine seeing a note about it?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Umm did someone summon me or did i imagine seeing a note about it?


Crystal was mistaken and thought you can vote for any temper, so she chose you! While you're here why not vote!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 4, 2017)

Umm vote? O_O

What am i voting for and how would i be of help, also thanks for the vote even though i dunno what i was elected for. I suddenly feel specially loved.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Umm vote? O_O
> 
> What am i voting for and how would i be of help, also thanks for the vote even though i dunno what i was elected for. I suddenly feel specially loved.


Oh check the OP! You vote for people's tempmas submissions a one minute video on the topic of Christmas and the Temp.  Tomorrow is the last day to vote and the winner will win a brand new switch! So you can help decides who deserves that switch.  Crystal had to change her vote though since you lack a video!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 4, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Oh check the OP! You vote for people's tempmas submissions a one minute video on the topic of Christmas and the Temp.  Tomorrow is the last day to vote and the winner will win a brand new switch! So you can help decides who deserves that switch.  Crystal had to change her vote though since you lack a video!


Of course i lacked a video, i have no video editing skills. Someone was selling one of the many gba temp giveaway prizes like a DSTWO GBAtemp official contest prize, if i had that would just be a video of me opening it after wrapping it and shouting "THANKS GBATEMP" But again, i never had any ediding knowledge So i didn't bother, but it would be nice to have earned a prize. 

If were are supposed to be voting, where is the poll?


----------



## x65943 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Of course i lacked a video, i have no video editing skills. Someone was selling one of the many gba temp giveaway prizes like a DSTWO GBAtemp official contest prize, if i had that would just be a video of me opening it after wrapping it and shouting "THANKS GBATEMP" But again, i never had any ediding knowledge So i didn't bother, but it would be nice to have earned a prize.
> 
> If were are supposed to be voting, where is the poll?



Make a list of the top 5 videos like this
1. user
2. user
3. user
4. user
5. user
with the most points going to the top submission

Look on the first page to see a list of the videos


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jan 4, 2017)

1. @TheVinAnator
2. @TheKingy34
3. @Temarile
4. @Fluto
5. @Meteor7

Great videos, guys!


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 4, 2017)

@Crystal the Glaceon I think you voted for the wrong Vin  I did not make any video.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 4, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> @Crystal the Glaceon I think you voted for the wrong Vin  I did not make any video.


It was fixed


----------



## Bigkuhuna (Jan 5, 2017)

1. TheVinAnator
2. Akira
3. Bluefox gui
4. ElyosOfTheAbyss
5. TheKingy34


----------



## x65943 (Jan 5, 2017)

Bigkuhuna said:


> 1. TheVinAnator
> 2. Akira
> 3. Bluefox gui
> 4. ElyosOfTheAbyss
> 5. TheKingy34



Votes aren't counted for new registers unfortunately, but I hope that you liked watching the videos!


> *Anyone can vote. *However, if you registered after the competition was announced, your vote won't be accounted for. This is intended to limit voting fraud. Hopefully this should prevent Russia from influencing the vote.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 5, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Votes aren't counted for new registers unfortunately, but I hope that you liked watching the videos!


Yep this! Thanks for the vote though.


----------



## Bigkuhuna (Jan 5, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Votes aren't counted for new registers unfortunately, but I hope that you liked watching the videos!


Sorry


----------



## iAqua (Jan 5, 2017)

1. @TheVinAnator 
2. @x65943
3. @BlueFox gui 
4. @Akira 
5. @Meteor7


----------



## InquisitionImplied (Jan 5, 2017)

1. TheVinAnator
2. AaronUzumaki
3. OctogenderIcebadge
4. Ericzander
5. TheKingy34


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2017)

1.  @TheKingy34
2.  @TheVinAnator
3.  @x65943
4.  @ElyosOfTheAbyss 
5.  @GhostLatte

Ok have fun with whatever this is


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 5, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> 1.  @TheKingy34
> 2.  @TheVinAnator
> 3.  @Zelock
> 4.  @Seriel
> ...


You Can only vote for people in the OP who made videos. Which means Zelock and Seriel are invalid votes. Thanks for voting for me though! <3


----------



## x65943 (Jan 5, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> 1.  @TheKingy34
> 2.  @TheVinAnator
> 3.  @Zelock
> 4.  @Seriel
> ...



Come on, you could at least pretend to watch the videos first. 

[weeps in a corner]


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Come on, you could at least pretend to watch the videos first.
> 
> [weeps in a corner]


I didnt know there were videos tbh


----------



## Pecrow (Jan 5, 2017)

Lol, that was a random vote, but hey, that makes @TheVinAnator hit 90 points and into first place. ( @x65943  with 87)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I didnt know there were videos tbh


Each link in first post is a video someone made, this is a contest for the best video, which wins a Nintendo Switch.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 5, 2017)

Pecrow said:


> Lol, that was a random vote, but hey, that makes @TheVinAnator hit 90 points and into first place. ( @x65943  with 87)
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



By my estimates TheVinAnator is at 103 before that vote (me at 87). Can I see your raw numbers? I think mine are correct.
http://pastebin.com/f5rxtsAk

I can share all the vote records too if you want.


----------



## Pecrow (Jan 5, 2017)

x65943 said:


> By my estimates TheVinAnator is at 103 before that vote (me at 87). Can I see your raw numbers? I think mine are correct.
> http://pastebin.com/f5rxtsAk
> 
> I can share all the vote records too if you want.



Lol, I thought I was the only one counting, I must of had missed a few.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 5, 2017)

Pecrow said:


> Lol, that was a random vote, but hey, that makes @TheVinAnator hit 90 points and into first place. ( @x65943  with 87)
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


No check x65's paste bin


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 5, 2017)

x65943 said:


> By my estimates TheVinAnator is at 103 before that vote (me at 87). Can I see your raw numbers? I think mine are correct.
> http://pastebin.com/f5rxtsAk
> 
> I can share all the vote records too if you want.


Yours are correct I was keeping track lol


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 5, 2017)

Pecrow said:


> That just made me feel that (some) people were voting randomly, lol he/she didn't even know there were videos...


Hopefully that was the only person though


----------



## x65943 (Jan 5, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Hopefully that was the only person though


Well There was another mishap earlier 

These things turn into popularity contests pretty fast  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 5, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Well There was another mishap earlier
> 
> These things turn into popularity contests pretty fast  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Indeed. Oh well let's *hope even more* that was the only other person. We want this to be fair of course.


----------



## Pecrow (Jan 5, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Well There was another mishap earlier
> These things turn into popularity contests pretty fast  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Thats sad'er...


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 5, 2017)

Pecrow said:


> Thats sad'er...


Yeah...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Well I mean there can't be any other or many other mishaps at all. Everyone else voted for eligible people plus the people who put in more effort and received more likes on their post are leading the numbers.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 5, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Yeah...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Well I mean there can't be any other or many other mishaps at all. Everyone else voted for eligible people plus the people who put in more effort and received more likes on their post are leading the numbers.



I don't know about the likes/votes correlation. If you just looked at the likes this would be a very different contest. On the left are the top ten videos by votes, on the right is top ten videos by likes.
1 *TheVinAnator*:-*AlanJohn*:
2 *x65943*:--------*x65943*:
3 *AlanJohn*:------BlueFox gui:
4 Akira:------------Devin:
5 BlueFox gui:----ElyosOfTheAbyss:
6 Meteor7:--------Pecrow:
7 TheKingy34:----AaronUzumaki:
8 Pecrow:----------Ericzander:
9 Ericzander:------TheKingy34:
10 GhostLatte:----*TheVinAnator*:

[The takeaway here is that I was always doomed to 2nd ]


----------



## BLsquared (Jan 5, 2017)

Pecrow said:


> Thats sad'er...


;_; Ah well. It was fun though! Not like I had any chance anyways ;P
Guess that's the negative of being a professional lurker.


Spoiler



Notice how I joined the forums before 95ish% of you guys =P
Not that I did or remember much from back then. But still...!


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 5, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> TheVinAnator said:
> 
> 
> >


Sorry, I watched the first video and didn't see the edit. Now it is much better with the sound. I hope you all will get your Switch soon™. Good luck to you.

P.S. It seems you can win this with those votes. Don't forget to thank or share your Switch with x65943 .



Escape said:


> Haha, same here, it was for a Sky3DS cart wasn't it? Good times, was exactly the time I was in recovery after I was injured so had nothing better to do.
> 
> Good luck.



Yes it was for the Sky3DS. Saved me from buying Cubic Ninja and more GateWay because mine is broken.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 5, 2017)

1. @TheKingy34 

...uuh...


----------



## x65943 (Jan 5, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> 1. @TheKingy34
> 
> ...uuh...


I think they won't count it if you don't pick 5 people.

Edit: Watch mine too


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 5, 2017)

1.) Pecrow
2.) Akira
3.)TheVinAnator
4.) BlueFox gui
5.) Meteor7


----------



## VashTS (Jan 5, 2017)

Pecrow solicited my vote for himself and then 4 others at random, beware there is corruption here. I reported it to @Costello

don't be lame Pecrow and for all thats good don't solicit to people who entered you moron.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 5, 2017)

VashTS said:


> Pecrow solicited my vote for himself and then 4 others at random, beware there is corruption here. I reported it to @Costello
> 
> don't be lame Pecrow and for all thats good don't solicit to people who entered you moron.
> 
> View attachment 73784



Wow. And he purposely asked for me to not get any votes :/

Makes sense if you look at the raw votes. He got 5 perfect scores in a row.

I'm not even popular around here anyway ;_;

Edit: Look at this graph, he jumped 4 places very quickly http://i.imgur.com/8c6EaRR.png


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 5, 2017)

VashTS said:


> Pecrow solicited my vote for himself and then 4 others at random, beware there is corruption here. I reported it to @Costello
> 
> don't be lame Pecrow and for all thats good don't solicit to people who entered you moron.
> 
> View attachment 73784


I can confirm, But I did actually choose my other 4 options legitimately, in the correct order.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 5, 2017)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> I can confirm, But I did actually choose my other 4 options legitimately, in the correct order.


Did you actually watch all 35 videos? I mean it's a mammoth task to get through them all honestly. Not everyone has 35 minutes to watch some random videos.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 5, 2017)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> I can confirm, But I did actually choose my other 4 options legitimately, in the correct order.


Sorry if I did, a bad. Disqualify his vote if you have to, but my other 4 votes ARE genuine, and the members I voted for shouldn't lose out.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



x65943 said:


> Did you actually watch all 35 videos? I mean it's a mammoth task to get through them all honestly. Not everyone has 35 minutes to watch some random videos.


I watched quite a few of them, but wasn't able to get through them all. The ones I saw though, I really liked, that's why I voted for them.


----------



## VashTS (Jan 5, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Wow. And he purposely asked for me to not get any votes :/
> 
> Makes sense if you look at the raw votes. He got 5 perfect scores in a row.
> 
> ...


You were definitely left out of the list. 

tis not the time of the year for this bull crap. this is not what tempmas is about. 

i was considering doing a 3ds xl giveaway to entice people to vote for me but i figured that wouldn't be right. 

SHAME pecrow, SHAME...SHAME.....SHAME


----------



## x65943 (Jan 5, 2017)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> Sorry if I did, a bad. Disqualify his vote if you have to, but my other 4 votes ARE genuine, and the members I voted for shouldn't lose out.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



I know you already voted, but you should watch mine. I think it's worth the minute.


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm also including notes to the some of the people I'm voting for.

Fluto
@TheVinAnator - You should share the prize with him.

@blujay - I liked the low framerate.  It's just like the real game!
Ericzander

gudenaurock


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 5, 2017)

VashTS said:


> Pecrow solicited my vote for himself and then 4 others at random, beware there is corruption here. I reported it to @Costello
> 
> don't be lame Pecrow and for all thats good don't solicit to people who entered you moron.
> 
> View attachment 73784


I hope he gets disqualified.


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 5, 2017)

Also @Costello, can I do an anti-vote against Pecrow?


----------



## Chary (Jan 5, 2017)

VashTS said:


> snip]


Woah, red flag for unsportsman-like conduct. I understand that people want to win this, but come on now, that's going a bit far. If you want more people to take notice, don't flagrantly ask for #1 votes, but instead, direct members who have not yet voted to this thread, and ask for them to vote while making their own conclusion, and hope they enjoy the video that you made. At least ask them to watch the top 10 out of 35, and not a specific list of people that goes out of it's way to ignore the biggest contenders. And if someone votes without watching any entries at all, shame on them, this is a friendly competition, and a generous offer for talented and devoted GBAtemp members, not some popularity/sneaky contest.


----------



## Costello (Jan 5, 2017)

Votes from persons who have received a PM from Pecrow will not be taken into account. We have their names.
Pecrow, I am very disappointed. This goes against the spirit of Tempmas.


----------



## boomy (Jan 5, 2017)

1. OctogenderIcebadger
2. x65943
3. AaronUzumaki
4. Devin
5. BLSquared


----------



## Temarile (Jan 5, 2017)

1. Temarile
2. TheVinAnator
3. FrogBoy
4. Devin
5. Fluto


----------



## Costello (Jan 5, 2017)

from now on, if you do what Pecrow did, not only you will be eliminated from the competition, but you will also receive a 1-week suspension, and the persons who have voted in your favor after receiving such a PM will receive a warn increase and their vote will be discarded.

you have been warned !


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 5, 2017)

Costello said:


> Votes from persons who have received a PM from Pecrow will not be taken into account. We have their names.
> Pecrow, I am very disappointed. This goes against the spirit of Tempmas.


Do my votes get thrown out when I didn't vote for him?


----------



## GamerUnity (Jan 5, 2017)

Mikemk said:


> Do my votes get thrown out when I didn't vote for him?




Most likely you have to change the place you've voted him.


(And please watch my video even if you don't want to vote for me, I just want opinions to help my video editing haha)


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 5, 2017)

1. @AlanJohn
2. varon12
3. Boured
4. ThunderbInazu
5. frogboy


----------



## proflayton123 (Jan 5, 2017)

1. @Pecrow 
2. @Meteor7 
3. [USER=363557]@GhostLatte
4. @Fluto
5. @TheVinAnator[/USER]


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 5, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> 1. @Pecrow
> 2. @VinsCool
> 3. @GhostLatte
> 4. @Fluto
> 5. @TheVinAnator


VinsCool doesn't even have an entry


----------



## Costello (Jan 5, 2017)

after further discussion with my staff we have commonly decided that @Pecrow is eliminated from the competition due to his conduct

if anyone else has received similar vote-begging PMs from other contestants please forward them to me

this is definitive and will not be reversed


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 5, 2017)

Justinde75 said:


> @Costello I got a dm from pecrow too, but I voted before I got the message, is my vote still valid?


He's disqualified.


----------



## Devin (Jan 5, 2017)

1. @x65943 
2. @AaronUzumaki 
3. @TheVinAnator 
4. @Meteor7 
5. @AlanJohn 

(Watched all the submissions and was quite impressed with all of them. And thank you for those that voted for me. Hope you got even a small chuckle from my entry.)


----------



## Minox (Jan 5, 2017)

1. Akira
2. Alanjohn
3. TheVinAnator
4. Ericzander
5. BlueFox gui


----------



## proflayton123 (Jan 5, 2017)

Wow.


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jan 5, 2017)

This is getting to be a really tight competition! .-.


----------



## BLsquared (Jan 5, 2017)

x65943 said:


> I think they won't count it if you don't pick 5 people.
> 
> Edit: Watch mine too


Maybe mine as well!


----------



## x65943 (Jan 5, 2017)

Skyshadow101 said:


> This is getting to be a really tight competition! .-.


Is that a joke 

TheVinAnator is 1st ahead of 2nd by 24 points 
x65943 is 2nd ahead of 3rd by 22 points
AlanJohn is 3rd ahead of 4th by 16 points

Those are pretty large margins, not to mention TheVinAnator has been winning for like the past ~30 votes.


----------



## BLsquared (Jan 5, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Is that a joke
> 
> TheVinAnator is 1st ahead of 2nd by 24 points
> x65943 is 2nd ahead of 3rd by 22 points
> ...


Dang, those are some leads there. There goes the rest of us! #ggnoregrets!
Those guys definitely worked hard. They deserve this!

Also, not trying to be harsh, but, uh, would someone please capitalize my name right? I know I'm not popular, but come on! 

Also, also, it sure is sad what happened with Pecrow. Well, human nature at it's finest I guess! I understand why he did it, but committing a a wrong to correct another wrong doesn't justify the means. Thanks, Costello and your band of admins, for bringing down the law for us.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 5, 2017)

Why the heck was I tagged again here? 
Do you guys even bothered to read OP before "voting"


----------



## BLsquared (Jan 5, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Why the heck was I tagged again here?
> Do you guys even bothered to read OP before "voting"


I guess not. 
Would it be too harsh to ask votes as this to not be counted?


----------



## ThunderbInazuma (Jan 5, 2017)

BLsquared said:


> Dang, those are some leads there. There goes the rest of us! #ggnoregrets!
> Those guys definitely worked hard. They deserve this!


I agree with you #ggnoregrets .


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jan 5, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Is that a joke
> 
> TheVinAnator is 1st ahead of 2nd by 24 points
> x65943 is 2nd ahead of 3rd by 22 points
> ...



I didn't mean it like that, I should have put competitive, I meant how much drama is happening.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 5, 2017)

I am very worried about the validity of some of these votes... and not just the Pecrow stuff, either. 
I've heard some users claim it's just a popularity contest, and with people randomly voting for people without a video (_cough_ vinscool _cough_) or not knowing videos were even involved... 
And who's to say vote begging didn't occur outside of the Temp, for example, via PMs on Discord? 

I guess people will do anything for a free Nintendo Switch. What about the holiday spirit?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 5, 2017)

Welp there's still time left I assume. You never know what can happen. Hopefully the people who didn't read revoted properly is all I can say.


----------



## BLsquared (Jan 5, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> I am very worried about the validity of some of these votes... and not just the Pecrow stuff, either.
> I've heard some users claim it's just a popularity contest, and with people randomly voting for people without a video (_cough_ vinscool _cough_) or not knowing videos were even involved...
> And who's to say vote begging didn't occur outside of the Temp, for example, via PMs on Discord?
> 
> I guess people will do anything for a free Nintendo Switch. What about the holiday spirit?


Holiday spirit?
Well, such internal motivation doesn't come from just anywhere!
I too wish people were more perfect, but alas, due to humanity's current situation since Adam, there's not much we can do.
However, we can all still come to God and accept His salvation! Then we may depend on Him for guidance and such things.
That's all I have to say on that subject ;]

As for the illegitimacy of the whole thing, we can all complain all we want and hope the admins do something, but at the same time we ourselves are to blame due to the nature of the ballot vote we ourselves instituted to conduct this competition under. If you voted, that's awesome, and I thank you for your participation! If not, I implore you voice an honest, educated opinion on the matter. For those of us in the latter category, all we can really do at this point is pray the outcome is just what is needed.
And on that point, as I have said many times already, good luck everyone!


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 5, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> I am very worried about the validity of some of these votes... and not just the Pecrow stuff, either.
> I've heard some users claim it's just a popularity contest, and with people randomly voting for people without a video (_cough_ vinscool _cough_) or not knowing videos were even involved...
> And who's to say vote begging didn't occur outside of the Temp, for example, via PMs on Discord?
> 
> I guess people will do anything for a free Nintendo Switch. What about the holiday spirit?


I wont say any names, but it baffles me how one specific entry got so many votes. Wouldn't say any fraud is happening, but somebody is definitely getting points just because of his/hers "popularity".

Anyways, here are my votes:

AlanJohn (No surprise here)

Frogboy (I respect anyone else making a live action entry)
Varon12 (Really liked the music in your entry)
Akira (Most professional animated one)
Retinal_FAILURE (At least your username fits your entry!)


----------



## Varon12 (Jan 5, 2017)

Its kinda hard to keep track of this point system with the drama that occurred maybe a revote would be helpful to sort it all out.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 5, 2017)

Varon12 said:


> Its kinda hard to keep track of this point system with the drama that occurred maybe a revote would be helpful to sort it all out.


@Costello seemed to imply that since Pecrow is no longer in the running, the votes of people who voted for him are still valid for the other participants. 


> Justinde75: Costello I got a dm from pecrow too, but I voted before I got the message, is my vote still valid?





> Costello: it doesn't matter anymore



I have a tally of all the votes with this interpretation of his statement. 


> Unofficial tally of scores: http://pastebin.com/f5rxtsAk last updated JAN 5 6:57PM UTC
> Graph version http://i.imgur.com/o33geJt.png



But even if the votes for Pecrow in first were dropped, it wouldn't change much because the other votes were mostly at random (As per Pecrow's request)


----------



## Returnofganon (Jan 5, 2017)

I do feel as though this is mainly a popularity contest


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 5, 2017)

Returnofganon said:


> I do feel as though this is mainly a popularity contest


No offence but I don't really think I've ever seen x65 around although throughout most of the competition me and him were really close and even tied at one point.


----------



## Returnofganon (Jan 5, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> No offence but I don't really think I've ever seen x65 around although throughout most of the competition me and him were really close and even tied at one point.


I just watched your video and it was pretty good actually, you get my vote


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 5, 2017)

Returnofganon said:


> I just watched your video and it was pretty good actually, you get my vote


Thank you!


----------



## x65943 (Jan 5, 2017)

Returnofganon said:


> I just watched your video and it was pretty good actually, you get my vote


Did you watch mine?


----------



## Returnofganon (Jan 5, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Did you watch mine?


No lol Ill go watch it


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 5, 2017)

Returnofganon said:


> No lol Ill go watch it


You go do that! His is awesome too!


----------



## Returnofganon (Jan 5, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Did you watch mine?


Ehh im still gona stick with vinanator. That was some really good animation but im not really feeling it as it seems to focus on a few tempers. Not saying thats a bad thing but vinanators was more of a general message. Just my opinion tho


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 5, 2017)

Returnofganon said:


> No lol Ill go watch it


Don't forget about me, man.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 5, 2017)

AlanJohn said:


> Don't forget about me, man.


Another good one! xD Anyway I mean if you're gonna vote try to watch them all!


----------



## Returnofganon (Jan 5, 2017)

AlanJohn said:


> Don't forget about me, man.


Oh god now Im gonna have to watch everyone's lol. Give me a minute


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 5, 2017)

Returnofganon said:


> Give me a minute


or 30


----------



## Returnofganon (Jan 5, 2017)

@AlanJohn  that was pretty good ngl. You get my vote man lol


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 5, 2017)

Returnofganon said:


> Oh god now Im gonna have to watch everyone's lol. Give me a minute


_It's almost like you have to watch other videos in order to choose the best one. How absurd._


----------



## Haider Raza (Jan 5, 2017)

@Pecrow Why even wasted your time in making such awesome video for nothing. Don't even participate for them. Save your time for good. I'm still with you. My vote is for you even they don't accept it.


----------



## Chary (Jan 5, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> I am very worried about the validity of some of these votes... and not just the Pecrow stuff, either.
> I've heard some users claim it's just a popularity contest,





AlanJohn said:


> I wont say any names, but it baffles me how one specific entry got so many votes. Wouldn't say any fraud is happening, but somebody is definitely getting points just because of his/hers "popularity".


I'm going to go out on a limb here, and I hope I don't offend the two people in the lead, @TheVinAnator and @x65943 by saying this, but they are more quiet members of GBAtemp. Certainly good members, but I would not say they've made it to the level where every regular probably knows them. (Aka like Dinoh, Foxi, Vinscool, etc) So I don't think this is a popularity contest at all. Everyone who's made it this far has done so because their entries are genuinely good. 

Of course, due to the recent solicitation, the votes have gotten a bit jumbled and hard to keep track of, but doing a re-vote would just mix everything up, and cause more effort than it's worth. Of course...the people who voted for people without any entries to begin with..those votes should be null, as they're just a bit too fishy. 



Returnofganon said:


> Oh god now Im gonna have to watch everyone's lol. Give me a minute


That's the way!


----------



## Returnofganon (Jan 5, 2017)

They are going to just have to make a poll in the end or else the votes are going to get confusing

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AlanJohn said:


> _It's almost like you have to watch other videos in order to choose the best one. How absurd._


stfu


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 5, 2017)

Chary said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here, and I hope I don't offend the two people in the lead, @TheVinAnator and @x65943 by saying this, but they are more quiet members of GBAtemp. Certainly good members, but I would not say they've made it to the level where every regular probably knows them. (Aka like Dinoh, Foxi, Vinscool, etc) So I don't think this is a popularity contest at all. Everyone who's made it this far has done so because their entries are genuinely good.


Might just be me, but I definitely do think somebody (not naming names) definitely has the advantage over the others.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 5, 2017)

Returnofganon said:


> They are going to just have to make a poll in the end or else the votes are going to get confusing
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


But you can literally just count them it's not hard or they would have done a poll from the beginning. You also can't give seperate points.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 5, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> But you can literally just count them it's not hard or they would have done a poll from the beginning. You also can't give seperate points.



I think the rules shouldn't be changed because rules need to be firm. But perhaps for next tempmas The mods should pick the best 6 or 7 videos and allow the community to vote on those.

You can't expect everyone to watch 35 1 minute videos.


----------



## Chary (Jan 5, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> Might just be me, but I definitely do think somebody (not naming names) definitely has the advantage over the others.


Outside of the current top 3? Maybe? Vinanator, Alanjohn and X65 all seem to have fantastic projects though, so I can't see them having an unfair advantage.


----------



## Red9419 (Jan 5, 2017)

Just because your favorite entry isn't winning, that doesn't mean there has to be voting fraud involved.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 5, 2017)

x65943 said:


> I think the rules shouldn't be changed because rules need to be firm. But perhaps for next tempmas The mods should pick the best 6 or 7 videos and allow the community to vote on those.
> 
> You can't expect everyone to watch 35 1 minute videos.


Imo to avoid this sort of situation again I guess only a few select members/staff should be allowed to vote.


----------



## Chary (Jan 5, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Imo to avoid this sort of situation again I guess only a few select members/staff should be allowed to vote.


But that goes against the whole sport of it. What the ideal here is, is that everyone gets to participate, and it's not locked down to those in high places. Something will probably have to be thought up for next year...but removing the average user from voting seems kinda...sad.


----------



## BLsquared (Jan 5, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Imo to avoid this sort of situation again I guess only a few select members/staff should be allowed to vote.


It seemed as though that was going to be the original plan, from what was said in the comp rules post.
Ah well. Even if that had been the case I imagine many would still have complained that they had no say in the matter.
I believe the meme to use here goes something along the lines of "haters gonna hate"?

EDIT:



Chary literally 10 seconds previously said:


> But that goes against the whole sport of it. What the ideal here is, is that everyone gets to participate, and it's not locked down to those in high places. Something will probably have to be thought up for next year...but removing the average user from voting seems kinda...sad.


Ninja'd there! xD
Yeah, I concur with this statement as well.


----------



## Akira (Jan 5, 2017)

Vote for me! I'll give you free CFW for 3DS!

Here you go:


> https://3ds.guide/


https://3ds.guide/[/quote]


----------



## BLsquared (Jan 5, 2017)

Akira said:


> Vote for me! I'll give you free CFW for 3DS!


You are not helping things, Akira. 
[insert Kaneda/Tetsuo joke here]


----------



## Meteor7 (Jan 5, 2017)

Some votes for you.

1. Meteor7
2. @x65943
3. @Akira
4. @Ericzander
5. @Fluto

All things considered, this was a heap of fun and I'm glad I entered.


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 5, 2017)

GamerUnity said:


> Most likely you have to change the place you've voted him.


I didn't vote for him



GamerUnity said:


> (And please watch my video even if you don't want to vote for me, I just want opinions to help my video editing haha)


I watched every video.


----------



## Akira (Jan 5, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> Some votes for you.
> 
> 1. Meteor7
> 2. @x65943
> ...


You want the free 3DS CFW i'm giving? XD


----------



## Wii dUde (Jan 5, 2017)

"I suppose I'll get my chance... another day (ugh ah)"- Chrom 2014
On a serious note I hope whoever gets the switch enjoys it! You'll be playing it for all of us. I personally am in the process of selling my wii u I'll get you all next tempmas!


----------



## x65943 (Jan 6, 2017)

zecoxao said:


> I honestly thought the opposite (that he was competing). Haven't had much time to really do anything lately.


If you want to watch the videos, the mods would probably accept an edited vote.

If you want to see how people are shaking up see here http://pastebin.com/f5rxtsAk
(disregard Pecrow's place)


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 6, 2017)

zecoxao said:


> I honestly thought the opposite (that he was competing). Haven't had much time to really do anything lately.


Pecrow was disqualified for sending a mass email telling people to vote him first, and giving a list for them to choose randomly from for the other 4.  His list excluded the top winners.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 6, 2017)

Should probably remove him from the op though there is only a few hours left anyway.


----------



## Costello (Jan 6, 2017)

you can still edit your votes until it's over (by the end of today)

I have removed the votes from people who were PMed by Pecrow.
There are still a few legitimate votes for Pecrow that have been left as is, but he won't be getting any points

and also, Pecrow's entry is removed from the main post


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 6, 2017)

Oh man only 2 hours left!


----------



## x65943 (Jan 6, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Oh man only 2 hours left!


It's already 3:00AM UTC, I'm guessing he meant for the rest of the sixth, so like ~21 hours.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 6, 2017)

x65943 said:


> It's already 3:00AM UTC, I'm guessing he meant for the rest of the sixth, so like ~21 hours.


Well in the main post it was posted at midnight my time. And in the OP he said "Exactly 3 days from now" so I'd assume in 2 hours!


----------



## x65943 (Jan 6, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Well in the main post it was posted at midnight my time. And in the OP he said "Exactly 3 days from now" so I'd assume in 2 hours!


It doesn't say "exactly 3 days from now", so I'd say it's not really clear.

Remember the competition page wasn't closed until almost a day after its clearly stated deadline, and this one is a lot more vague 

The old one actually gave an exact time. We'll see when we see I guess.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 6, 2017)

x65943 said:


> It doesn't say "exactly 3 days from now", so I'd say it's not really clear.
> 
> Remember the competition page wasn't closed until almost a day after its clearly stated deadline, and this one is a lot more vague
> 
> The old one actually gave an exact time. We'll see when we see I guess.


Oh I didn't see that actually my bad! Also on the previous page Meteor7 edited his Akira vote to you and I've noticed you missed out on that in your Talley 
EDIT: He doesn't say exactly but he does say 3 days from now!


----------



## Scarecrow B (Jan 6, 2017)

I don't know if it still counts but here is my vote after finishing all the videos.

1. x65943
2. Akira
3. TheVinAnator
4. BLsquared
5. AaronUzumaki


----------



## x65943 (Jan 6, 2017)

Scarecrow B said:


> I don't know if it still counts but here is my vote after finishing all the videos.
> 
> 1. x65943
> 2. Akira
> ...



Thanks for the vote, and he, Costello, will most likely announce when voting is officially done.


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 6, 2017)

@Costello, any comments on when it's over?


----------



## Costello (Jan 6, 2017)

you can vote until the end of today.

but be aware that due to what happened, we are having discussions with the rest of the staff as to whether the vote is valid and legimitimate. 
we will give you our conclusions later tomorrow


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 6, 2017)

@Costello, the confusion is what time zone does voting end at the end of the day in?


----------



## VashTS (Jan 6, 2017)

Costello said:


> you can vote until the end of today.
> 
> but be aware that due to what happened, we are having discussions with the rest of the staff as to whether the vote is valid and legimitimate.
> we will give you our conclusions later tomorrow



Maybe a random drawing is in order for all those who participated. That would take away any corruptions (except maybe the staff who randomly draws it lol j/k). 

That would make it truly fair. Who knows if any other corruptions took place at this point. I know I am skeptical.


----------



## Red9419 (Jan 6, 2017)

VashTS said:


> Maybe a random drawing is in order for all those who participated. That would take away any corruptions (except maybe the staff who randomly draws it lol j/k).
> 
> That would make it truly fair. Who knows if any other corruptions took place at this point. I know I am skeptical.


Selecting a random entry would make all the voting and hard work put into every video useless would it not? I feel like "Random" and "Fair" don't go well together in this situation.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 6, 2017)

VashTS said:


> Maybe a random drawing is in order for all those who participated. That would take away any corruptions (except maybe the staff who randomly draws it lol j/k).
> 
> That would make it truly fair. Who knows if any other corruptions took place at this point. I know I am skeptical.


I'd laugh my ass off if we do a random drawing and an entry like retinal_failure's wins.


----------



## VashTS (Jan 6, 2017)

Red9419 said:


> Selecting a random entry would make all the voting and hard work put into every video useless would it not? I feel like "Random" and "Fair" don't go well together in this situation.



im not saying its the best solution but its more fair than an entrant or possibly more than 1 entrant soliciting votes and corrupting the poll.


----------



## superx (Jan 6, 2017)

MY Votes are :
1. TheVinAnator 
2. Akira 
3. x65943 
4. Meteor7 
5.  AlanJohn


----------



## Zorua (Jan 6, 2017)

VashTS said:


> im not saying its the best solution but its more fair than an entrant or possibly more than 1 entrant soliciting votes and corrupting the poll.



So you suggest getting rid of the current merit-based system that is at least intended to reward people based on the amount of effort they put in with something that completely leaves it up to random chance? Damn, should've recorded a one minute video of my ceiling fan spinning because by that logic it would be eligible to win a Switch.


----------



## VashTS (Jan 6, 2017)

Zorua said:


> So you suggest getting rid of the current merit-based system that is at least intended to reward people based on the amount of effort they put in with something that completely leaves it up to random chance? Damn, should've recorded a one minute video of my ceiling fan spinning because by that logic it would be eligible to win a Switch.



after the current events that unfolded, yes. i defend a random drawing. 

if the rules were a random drawing BEFORE this happened, then sure your argument holds up. argument invalid. 

we all produced content based on what we thought was good. i know a random drawing will not occur but there are no arguments you can give at this point that will sway my view - this voting has been corrupted and we do not know to what level. once its corrupt, its done. 

it like being called a liar - if you have NEVER told a lie, then you are not a liar. if you have told even just 1 lie in the past, you are forever a liar it cannot be reversed. no one knows how many lies you may have told, but you are still a liar if it happened 1 time although it may have happened 2, 3, 100, 4500 times. 

my view of this voting is tainted for good and my faith in our members has dwindled.


----------



## Red9419 (Jan 6, 2017)

VashTS said:


> after the current events that unfolded, yes. i defend a random drawing.
> 
> if the rules were a random drawing BEFORE this happened, then sure your argument holds up. argument invalid.
> 
> ...


Using your logic, we can accuse Vin of being a "liar", cheater, while he may have never "lied" in his life. we would be revoking his earned prize just based off of assumptions. You shouldnt profile everyone who's winning just because one person decided to cheat.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jan 6, 2017)

@VashTS let's be real here the only reason you want that random drawing stuff is so that you have the slightest chance of winning


----------



## Zorua (Jan 6, 2017)

VashTS said:


> after the current events that unfolded, yes. i defend a random drawing.
> 
> if the rules were a random drawing BEFORE this happened, then sure your argument holds up. argument invalid.
> 
> ...



While we're at it, why don't we also assume that everyone who's ever been successful is a liar and a cheater. Because hey, corruption has tainted every society in the world. Let's have a random drawing and hand out high skill jobs to people based on luck because as you said - there is corruption and luck is the only fair way of doing things. At the end of the day, everyone works equally as hard, right?

Man I want that Switch as much as you do but I think you need to chill.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 6, 2017)

The only thing that I find a little odd is that TheVinAnator got the only vote streaks longer than two perfect 5s. And that the first one happens right after his vote, and the second one happens after I briefly reclaimed first place.








Not pointing any fingers, but it is a strange anomaly.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 6, 2017)

x65943 said:


> The only thing that I find a little odd is that TheVinAnator got the only vote streaks longer than two perfect 5s. And that the first one happens right after his vote, and the second one happens after I briefly reclaimed first place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah that's actually interesting. I didn't even know you surpassed me tbh


----------



## x65943 (Jan 6, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Ah that's actually interesting. I didn't even know you surpassed me tbh


It's also weird that save for your vote, the streaks are identical. 555434, and then 555434. If I was a statistician maybe I'd understand the significance


----------



## Akira (Jan 6, 2017)

How about we give the price to the contestant who doesn't have any votes? In that way, we can be pretty sure that no corruption/anomaly took place. lol


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 6, 2017)

x65943 said:


> It's also weird that save for your vote, the streaks are identical. 555434, and then 555434. If I was a statistician maybe I'd understand the significance


This is some really fishy stuff going on here. Good find, x. I'm impressed.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jan 6, 2017)

now hold on a second, just because people voted for him in a spree doesn't mean anything, A lot of people go back and see what the others are voting for to see what the submissions were, besides could you write up the timestamps of voting as well? @x65943


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 6, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Why the heck was I tagged again here?


It's because we all love you.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 6, 2017)

Akira said:


> How about we give the price to the contestant who doesn't have any votes? In that way, we can be pretty sure that no corruption/anomaly took place. lol


What about we give it to the person whose entry was so crappy, it wasn't even listed in the OP? /s


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 6, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> It's because we all love you.


That made my day


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 6, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> That made my day


I can made the day of many.


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 6, 2017)

Akira said:


> How about we give the price to the contestant who doesn't have any votes? In that way, we can be pretty sure that no corruption/anomaly took place. lol


prize*


----------



## VashTS (Jan 6, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> @VashTS let's be real here the only reason you want that random drawing stuff is so that you have the slightest chance of winning


Of course i want to win that is not the point - the fact remains that the vote has been corrupted. 



Zorua said:


> While we're at it, why don't we also assume that everyone who's ever been successful is a liar and a cheater. Because hey, corruption has tainted every society in the world. Let's have a random drawing and hand out high skill jobs to people based on luck because as you said - there is corruption and luck is the only fair way of doing things. At the end of the day, everyone works equally as hard, right?
> 
> Man I want that Switch as much as you do but I think you need to chill.



i am chill, just trying to make a point. you need to chill bruh. my analogy was not even that deep, just trying to illustrate the point that once the vote is corrupt, its corrupt. you can't change what already happened. i'm doubtful of all the votes now. 

your comment about the ceiling fan video would make sense if we knew it was random to begin the contest.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 6, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> now hold on a second, just because people voted for him in a spree doesn't mean anything, A lot of people go back and see what the others are voting for to see what the submissions were, besides could you write up the timestamps of voting as well? @x65943


The X axis is time. I split this graph into two separate graphs to emphasize what I was talking about earlier.




/
This illustrates the first streak of 5s. The first 3 perfect scores happen about two minutes apart, creating a vertical line.




/
This is the second streak of 5s. The 3 perfect scores here happen almost exactly 1h15m apart. This occurred right before Pecrow started getting a ton of votes.





Again I'm not saying these streaks necessarily mean anything, but they are strange. Admittedly they look more strange when the x axis is #votes.

Edit: I spent way too much time making this


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 6, 2017)

aaaww, i will not win the switch T^T


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 6, 2017)

Nor will I


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 6, 2017)

Honestly I like statistics and all but I think some of you guys are paranoid for coincidences.


----------



## Chary (Jan 6, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> What about we give it to the person whose entry was so crappy, it wasn't even listed in the OP? /s


nah let's give it to the magstaff



x65943 said:


> dem graphs


Those are impressive graphs, props to you for making them!

While the repeating sequence is odd, I think it's merely pure luck in the way that it lines up. Of course, it's wise to be wary after what blatantly happened before, but I don't think there's any wrongdoing this time.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 6, 2017)

Chary said:


> nah let's give it to the magstaff
> 
> 
> Those are impressive graphs, props to you for making them!
> ...


I only made the second set of graphs because @LittleFlame asked me to.

The original graphs I've been updating all along (since like vote 20) just to get a look at how the competition was evolving.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jan 6, 2017)

VashTS said:


> i am chill, just trying to make a point. you need to chill bruh. my analogy was not even that deep, just trying to illustrate the point that once the vote is corrupt, its corrupt. you can't change what already happened. i'm doubtful of all the votes now.
> 
> your comment about the ceiling fan video would make sense if we knew it was random to begin the contest.



No the corruption got eliminated by staff I don't get what the deal is


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Jan 6, 2017)

[Slightly ranty situation below]

TheVinAnator and x65943 are most probably not cheating and both of them are on top for their incredible submissions. I may not know either of them personally, but they both seem like swell characters and what's more they're both great artists. Both of their submissions are far better than mine, as are a lot of the other submissions here. Personally, I'm just happy to be in 10th (ish) place. Both of them have my full support and while I didn't vote for their videos for tactical reasons, they we're initially my top 2. Good luck to both of you.


----------



## Costello (Jan 7, 2017)

*UPDATE 07/01/2017:
After reviewing the current situation, the staff has unanimously decided to annull the public vote due to fraud and manipulation. A new staff vote will be carried out internally and released to the public after it is complete. We are disappointed at how this turned out and this will certainly limit our options in the future when it comes to public voting.*


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 7, 2017)

Well, thank you Pecrow :/


----------



## Costello (Jan 7, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Well, thank you Pecrow :/


It's not just him, there are other suspicions as well, some people have come to me with screenshots of vote begging messages being sent via other means. But it isn't necessary to name names now since the public vote has been annulled.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 7, 2017)

Kinda thought that would happen, disappointing to hear even more people were caught cheating. (I hope the cheaters are removed from the staff vote too)
"This is why we can't have nice things."


----------



## VashTS (Jan 7, 2017)

Costello said:


> It's not just him, there are other suspicions as well, some people have come to me with screenshots of vote begging messages being sent via other means. But it isn't necessary to name names now since the public vote has been annulled.



So sad that its come to this  

I think the decision is fair enough but can we really trust the mods to have a fair vote?!? 

just kidding  

merry tempmas to all


----------



## Issac (Jan 7, 2017)

VashTS said:


> So sad that its come to this
> 
> I think the decision is fair enough but can we really trust the mods to have a fair vote?!?



Yeah, well, obviously I'll vote for me. (Nah, just joking. I didn't even have a contribution. I was going to, but stuff happened, I became a mod, and some other things played a part in that.)

In all seriousness, I even re-watched every contribution a second time to make sure every entry had an equal shot to win me over.


----------



## Minox (Jan 7, 2017)

VashTS said:


> So sad that its come to this
> 
> I think the decision is fair enough but can we really trust the mods to have a fair vote?!?
> 
> ...


Bribes please


----------



## ItsKipz (Jan 7, 2017)

Aww, and i was watching these and getting ready to vote  

 Hope the mods can sort this all out and get a good fair vote tho!


----------



## Wii dUde (Jan 7, 2017)

Woah this isnt like the tempmas at all! cmon guys, you have shelter, family, friends. Water is a walk away and food in in the fridge. Sure a switch would be a great bonus, but everything happens for a reason and plus gbatemp is just trying to be nice.


----------



## ItsKipz (Jan 7, 2017)

Wii dUde said:


> Woah this isnt like the tempmas at all! cmon guys, you have shelter, family, friends. Water is a walk away and food in in the fridge. Sure a switch would be a great bonus, but everything happens for a reason and plus gbatemp is just trying to be nice.


Maybe not everyone has all that, but yeah, a switch is kinda not worth getting banned from gbatemp over.


----------



## Chary (Jan 7, 2017)

Minox said:


> Bribes please


_offers $1.40 in pocket change_
Do I win yet?


----------



## boomy (Jan 7, 2017)

Next time do a blind vote, maybe someone can collate all the videos into one long video (so viewers don't have to keep clicking each one) and each video gets a number and voters don't get to see who they're voting for; sure it's not perfect but it's remove some voter bias 

Or be like previous tempmas and have no public vote


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 7, 2017)

Wii dUde said:


> Woah this isnt like the tempmas at all! cmon guys, you have shelter, family, friends. Water is a walk away and food in in the fridge.


Not much food in my fridge.  My parents won't take me to WalMart.
I mean, who cares if it's freezing?  I'm sure WalMart has a heater.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 7, 2017)

boomy said:


> Next time do a blind vote, maybe someone can collate all the videos into one long video (so viewers don't have to keep clicking each one) and each video gets a number and voters don't get to see who they're voting for; sure it's not perfect but it's remove some voter bias
> 
> Or be like previous tempmas and have no public vote


Hey that's actually pretty darn good of an idea! It could easily get spoiled by you simply telling someone which yours is though.


----------



## Wii dUde (Jan 7, 2017)

ItsKipz said:


> Maybe not everyone has all that, but yeah, a switch is kinda not worth getting banned from gbatemp over.





Mikemk said:


> Not much food in my fridge.  My parents won't take me to WalMart.
> I mean, who cares if it's freezing?  I'm sure WalMart has a heater.



Yeah I wrote that thinking that if you were browsing this form chances are you'd have those things. But yeah I'm aware some people don't and i probably shouldn't have said that.


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 7, 2017)

Wii dUde said:


> Yeah I wrote that thinking that if you were browsing this form chances are you'd have those things. But yeah I'm aware some people don't and i probably shouldn't have said that.


Well, my comment was sarcarstic.  I do have food in my fridge, it's just all expired.


----------



## ItsKipz (Jan 7, 2017)

Mikemk said:


> Well, my comment was sarcarstic.  I do have food in my fridge, it's just all expired.


Might wanna get on that, eating is important


----------



## frogboy (Jan 7, 2017)

sad to hear.

has anything like this happened during temp contests in the past?


----------



## Ericzander (Jan 7, 2017)

boomy said:


> Next time do a blind vote, maybe someone can collate all the videos into one long video (so viewers don't have to keep clicking each one) and each video gets a number and voters don't get to see who they're voting for; sure it's not perfect but it's remove some voter bias


This is actually what I wanted.  Or at the very least remove our names from the videos and scramble them up.  I'm surprised they went this route and I'm also surprised and irritated about this situation.  

As Chary said before, maybe we need a front page thread to discuss if Russia hacked the Tempmas vote.


----------



## TheMemeGuy (Jan 7, 2017)

Honestly, the idea of collaborating is genius,but if you told who you voted it would be ruined as the one who's friend told that he voted for a specific person would follow that same friend and in short anyone can spoil it by spreading who they voted which will make all of the tempers vote for this temper


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2017)

Thank god the voting if being recounted. There was way too much "hey vote for me and i'll do something for you" or "vote for me plz I want that switch" stuff. It's a shame people had to ruin this. GG everyone


----------



## iAqua (Jan 7, 2017)

x65943 said:


> The only thing that I find a little odd is that TheVinAnator got the only vote streaks longer than two perfect 5s. And that the first one happens right after his vote, and the second one happens after I briefly reclaimed first place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I assure you I was not paid by Russia to rig the competition.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jan 7, 2017)

This voting thread and all voting threads on gbatemp are doomed to fail from the beginning because people can view results before the poll is complete. That obviously affects how people vote. If someone sees a person or topic they would choose not doing well, then obviously they're gonna choose something else so their vote matters. Also, why were people who participated in the contest allowed to vote? If I were a contestant, I would vote for myself, and then vote for 4 others who did the WORST or who has the least chance of winning. Why in the hell would they vote for anyone who would did better than them if they wanted to win. Kinda naive to believe people over the Internet are honorable?

@Ericzander I want sanctions on all gbatemp members with Russian I.P. Addresses asap. It's either the Russians or @VinsCool, more like VinsGuilty!


----------



## BLsquared (Jan 7, 2017)

Whoawhoawhaowhoa-
Hold yer horses, there! I leave for a few hours and this happens?
Well, I guess with all our complaining, we kinda pushed our authority back onto those in charge, even when they gave us this chance.
That was fun! Still sucks it had to come to this, but at least something is being done. Sad it isn't by us who were given the right, but rather we handed it right back to them.
If this is what needed to happen, then I am glad. Everything happens for a reason, guys.
Still, I am glad to be part of this experience! Good luck, Costello and your gang. May your decisions be the will of God!


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jan 7, 2017)

The new voting process is all the contestants names go in a hat. @p1ngpongs cat picks the winner.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2017)

Vengenceonu said:


> The new voting process is all the contestants names go in a hat. @p1ngpongs cat picks the winner.


I agree!


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 7, 2017)

Vengenceonu said:


> @Ericzander I want sanctions on all gbatemp members with Russian I.P. Addresses asap. It's either the Russians or @VinsCool, more like VinsGuilty!


Why me? :'(


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Why me? :'(


Canada is always up to something

always


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Jan 7, 2017)

Costello said:


> *UPDATE 07/01/2017:
> After reviewing the current situation, the staff has unanimously decided to annull the public vote due to fraud and manipulation. A new staff vote will be carried out internally and released to the public after it is complete. We are disappointed at how this turned out and this will certainly limit our options in the future when it comes to public voting.*


Well, that's sad to hear. The way you're handling it seems reasonable though and hopefully, the person who would've won in an honest world still wins in a segregated one. I'm sure the staff will crown the right person! Good luck again, everyone!


----------



## Varon12 (Jan 7, 2017)

If voting strategically that would be the way to go but speaking for myself you probably want to hope that people would vote honestly after viewing the others. People will always be biased towards their own products due to pride and effort and a want to win the prize. Basic classroom politics says people always assume that they have their own best interests in mind.


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Jan 7, 2017)

It was clear that this would happen. I mean it's gbatemp after all.
In addition to that it was stupid to let the participants vote (which is the reason why I didn't participate in the voting). They will always find their own video the best and the main goal/reason to participate is the switch.


----------



## Cylent1 (Jan 7, 2017)

OH WOW! 
I bet the Russians had something to do with this...


----------



## BLsquared (Jan 7, 2017)

Technicmaster0 said:


> It was clear that this would happen. I mean it's gbatemp after all.
> In addition to that it was stupid to let the participants vote (which is the reason why I didn't participate in the voting). They will always find their own video the best and the main goal/reason to participate is the switch.


We can bash the admins all we want, and blame them for this, but in reality it is our fault things turned out this way.
Yes, people are biased  towards themselves. But to be honest, I think they were right in thinking that, even though we can vote ourselves up(what, 5 points max?), the true winner would rise up and such points would be negligible. This even seemed to be the case! The difference amongst most of the top 5 was much more than that; it did not matter.
The real issue, or rather what we made the issue, was our own misdeeds and fraud we ourselves committed in a greedy grab at the prize. Should the admins have anticipated this? Maybe they did, but rather put their trust and faith in us, the community, to make the right decision. And what did we do?
We took advantage of the chance and fought over this as children. We unfortunately proved to them we cannot be trusted, which is fine, but not their fault.
So we need to accept responsibility for what we have done. And I myself apologize for my own behavior not being the best either.
What ever you guys choose, I'm fine with! I'm just so sorry it came to this.


----------



## ThunderbInazuma (Jan 7, 2017)

BLsquared said:


> We can bash the admins all we want, and blame them for this, but in reality it is our fault things turned out this way.
> Yes, people are biased  towards themselves. But to be honest, I think they were right in thinking that, even though we can vote ourselves up(what, 5 points max?), the true winner would rise up and such points would be negligible. This even seemed to be the case! The difference amongst most of the top 5 was much more than that; it did not matter.
> The real issue, or rather what we made the issue, was our own misdeeds and fraud we ourselves committed in a greedy grab at the prize. Should the admins have anticipated this? Maybe they did, but rather put their trust and faith in us, the community, to make the right decision. And what did we do?
> We took advantage of the chance and fought over this as children. We unfortunately proved to them we cannot be trusted, which is fine, but not their fault.
> ...


I share the same opinion. We have what we build.


----------



## Reecey (Jan 7, 2017)

*UPDATE 07/01/2017:
After reviewing the current situation, the staff has unanimously decided to annull the public vote due to fraud and manipulation  +
*
That's all wrong man in my opinion! Why do people have to fu*k up such a great competition by the staff and do this sort of s*it just because of the prize at stack!
-snip-


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 7, 2017)

Minox said:


> Bribes please


Vote for me and i'll give you 3 oranges


----------



## MajinCubyan (Jan 7, 2017)

I think Russia was behind the Tempmas Voter Fraud!

But really, its too bad. I'll have to join this next year!


----------



## Haymose (Jan 7, 2017)

I don't think I have a full understanding of whats going on but, may the best temper win?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 7, 2017)

Haymose said:


> I don't think I have a full understanding of whats going on but, may the best temper win?


Pretty much some guy rigged the vote. And apparently Costello has other suspicions too. Put this all together and the mods thought the public just shouldn't vote, they lost trust in us. So now only people on staff will be able to vote for the best video. Obviously staff would be legitimate so uh, yeah.


----------



## Boured (Jan 7, 2017)

The whole fraud thing is honestly stupid. Just let whoever is going to win win, I really hate when people sink this low.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2017)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Vote for me and i'll give you 3 oranges


I have 4. Fite me 1v1


----------



## gudenau (Jan 7, 2017)

I hate that I had to report for that, may the best (non manipulator) win!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 7, 2017)

VinLark said:


> I have 4. Fite me 1v1


Wow dude, you got the better deal T___T


----------



## Chary (Jan 7, 2017)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Wow dude, you got the better deal T___T


Ugh...okay, _fine...
_
Five oranges and $1.40 that is my _final _offer!


----------



## ItsKipz (Jan 7, 2017)

Chary said:


> Ugh...okay, _fine...
> _
> Five oranges and $1.40 that is my _final _offer!


I've got 6 oranges and $5, that do anything for ya?


----------



## Issac (Jan 8, 2017)

Won't anyone want to bribe me too?


----------



## ItsKipz (Jan 8, 2017)

Issac said:


> Won't anyone want to bribe me too?


nah


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 8, 2017)

Issac said:


> Won't anyone want to bribe me too?


Sorry, who are you?


----------



## Flame (Jan 8, 2017)

in soviet GBAtemp

election is rigged by you.


----------



## BLsquared (Jan 8, 2017)

Mikemk said:


> Sorry, who are you?


He's Canada, I think. xP


----------



## Issac (Jan 8, 2017)

Yes, I am Canada! XD


----------



## BLsquared (Jan 9, 2017)

Issac said:


> Yes, I am Canada! XD


Wait, who are you again?
For some reason I keep thinking you're America, but I know that's not right.


----------



## gudenau (Jan 9, 2017)

May I be so bold as to ask for a timeframe for the results of the competition?


----------



## Philip3ds (Jan 9, 2017)

1. Pecrow
2. Wii dUde
3. Haymose
4. Frogboy
5. blujay


----------



## Zorua (Jan 9, 2017)

Philip3ds said:


> 1. Pecrow
> 2. Wii dUde
> 3. Haymose
> 4. Frogboy
> 5. blujay



....someone's late to the party. The public vote's been annulled because some of the contestants were messaging random people asking for votes.


----------



## Chary (Jan 9, 2017)

gudenaurock said:


> May I be so bold as to ask for a timeframe for the results of the competition?


Soon (TM)


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 9, 2017)

Chary said:


> Soon (TM)


Is it Just Around the Corner™?


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 9, 2017)

Chary said:


> Soon (TM)


AKA July or later


----------



## Issac (Jan 9, 2017)

More like late September or early November... 

No, on a more serious note: Voting is going well, and it'll be announced soon enough.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 10, 2017)

OOOOH THANK YOU PECROW! NOW I WILL NOT GET THE SWITCH
XD

:/


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 10, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> OOOOH THANK YOU PECROW! NOW I WILL NOT GET THE SWITCH
> XD
> 
> :/


You weren't going to anyway.  The only one who can rightly be mad at Pecrow is @TheVinAnator


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 10, 2017)

Mikemk said:


> You weren't going to anyway.  The only one who can rightly be mad at Pecrow is @TheVinAnator



I already knew that I would not win but I was angry anyway, I'm trying to raise money for a little while until the end of the year to buy the Switch.


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 10, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> I already knew that I would not win but I was angry anyway, I'm trying to raise money for a little while until the end of the year to buy the Switch.


I'm going to wait until the mid-cycle refresh to buy a switch.

Assuming of course the games aren't $60.  If they are, I'll get one next-next gen.

EDIT:  Or when smealum cracks it to enable homebrew, and someone else cracks it to, you know.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 10, 2017)

Mikemk said:


> You weren't going to anyway.  The only one who can rightly be mad at Pecrow is @TheVinAnator


I certainly was, sure. But I mean what's done is done, I got over it. _I hope._


----------

